# bulk grain recipe



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking for a new bulk grain recipe for my Boer goats. This would be for my does that are not shown. Brood does feeding kids. With grain prices going down I think a bulk grain would be cheaper than my $10 a bad pellets. 
Thank you 
Anna
Blue ribbon Boers and Nubians


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there are several threads on grain mixes.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, I totally forgot about the search engine on here...
I found this one and thought it sounded good...but not sure if it has too much corn for my boer brood does...not show stock

Pounds Commodity
800 Whole Corn
800 Cracked con
800 Oats
350 Dairy Concentrate Pellets 38% all natural
200 Molasses
20 Purina Goat Mineral
6 Vitamin ADE
10 Decoxx
15 white salt
15 Ammonium Chloride

Fed at 3 pounds per doe nursing for the first 12 weeks.....cut back to 1 1/2 pounds for the next 8 weeks, then no grain for the last 2 weeks to stop the milk flow.
Pasture/browse in season No hay.
Grass hay during gestation, Alfalfa hay during nursing, grass hay when dry.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Way too much corn, too much molasses and too much salt. Ouch, I don't like that one at all. I'll have a couple good ones on here for you by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My mix that is given to everyone here:
3 parts ground corn
3 parts oats
3 parts alfalfa pellets
1/2 part BOSS
1/2 part Calf Manna
Enough molasses to bind together....usually about 5%

You can add the Decoxx if you want. If it's for all does...you don't need the ammonium chloride. I wouldn't add any extra salt. You can add the mineral if you want but you can also leave that out free choice. 

Unlike most on here....we DO feed corn. But not nearly as much as in that one you posted! If the does are out on pasture, they need a minimum of grain. We usually just feed enough to keep them coming up. Adjust amount depending on how your does look...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part beet pulp..

mix and feed one part mix and 3 parts alfalfa pellets...


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

brbn said:


> I am looking for a new bulk grain recipe for my Boer goats. This would be for my does that are not shown. Brood does feeding kids. With grain prices going down I think a bulk grain would be cheaper than my $10 a bad pellets.
> Thank you
> Anna
> Blue ribbon Boers and Nubians


 Wow, your pellets are really cheap. I only have one store that sells goat pellets next to where i live and they sell it for 17 dollars a bag


----------

